# Question about jug Fishing ????



## olsteve (Jul 20, 2008)

I've noticed that most jug lines I've on this site are pretty extavagant, pvc pipe, poly-styerene floats, reflective tape, etc. 
Does Texas have regulations regarding how jugs are made? 
Here in Georgia we usually just use bleach or milk jugs. Some of the jugs I've seen here look like they would be costly to make.
Also I noticed that there seems to be a limit on how many catfish you can keep. Is this state wide or only at certain lakes? 
There is not a limit on them here.
Thanks.
Olsteve


----------



## LoopTech (Jul 22, 2005)

This should answer your ? about catfish 
http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/landwater/water/aquaticspecies/inland.phtml
And this info on Jug lines
http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/publications/annual/fish/legal_devices/
or this will give you info on hunting and Fishing reg. in Texas
http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/publications/annual/


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Any thing that will float is legal but not necessarily easy to use. 
The jugs you see with the pvc pipe in the "pool noodles" is used to make the jug "flag" i.e. stand on end when a fish is caught. That's for the fellows that set out a swarm of jugs that they observe from a boat and then go to the flagging jug without checking the others. These are costly and time consuming to make. But to each his own. Wally World sells a cheap version for about $5.00.
Lots of us just use bottles of various sizes. Two liter drink bottles work well on an anchored line. They catch too much wind and drft too fast for drift jugs.
Some guys use 20 oz. drink bottle for drifters which works fairly well.
I have some 32oz pvc cylinder bottles I bought on line at .53 apiece. They are thicker walled than drink bottle and come in white which is required by law for sport fishing floats in Texas. 
I spray paint the inside of my clear anchor jugs using cheap spray and a 6" tube that comes with WD-40. 
Most guy only put one hook on a drift jug and up to but no more than 5 on an anchored jug.

I don't care if my jugs flag. I normaly set them in a line so they drift across the area I want to fish. I usually only fish 25 or so jugs and space them 50 yards or so apart.
I will run them frequently starting at the first jug out and working my way back down the line. If the fish are active I check each one even if it does not look "fishy." I always rebait even if the old bait is still on the hook.
Lake livingston has a limit of 50 blue or channel cats per day per person. All othe Texas lakes have a 25 fish limit. They must be 12" long.
All jugs and trotline markers used by sport fishermen must be white. Commercial fishermen must use orange.
If this helps just click the little green button on the upper right.LOL


----------



## LoopTech (Jul 22, 2005)

yes.. just go with the webs sites in my post


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

olsteve, go to fishingtx.com
Lots of juggers there, talk to gentleben.


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

No catfish limit in Georgia??? Son, I could do some serious damage there. I hit ya with some green, Sunbeam. You needed it after that long spill.


----------



## Magnolia (Dec 2, 2007)

peelin' drag said:


> olsteve, go to fishingtx.com
> Lots of juggers there, talk to gentleben.


I buy my flagging jugs from Mudcat.....$7 each........I cant make them for that.
He's on www.fishingacrosstx.com if ya want to contact him.


----------

